# [VzW] Issue With JB ROMs



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so ever since updating to the leaked JB builds (any ROM based off of the leak) I have had a really bad wakelock. Media scanner service just runs and runs after a reboot and it's driving me crazy. I have seen a few people in random threads posting about it but no real solution. I've tried freezing things, turned off picasa sync and many other things including using ODIN to flash back to stock then reroot and flash JB again to try and eliminate anything bad. I can't for the life of me figure this out. Unless I stop media in battery usage or use the rescan media root app to disable media scanner it will just run. How many people are seeing this? I check it by rebooting and letting the phone sit for 5-10 minutes and then open better battery stats and check partial wakelocks since boot and it's always at the top and just continues to run. I'm lost at this point.

It seems that sometimes it will run for only a minute or two and then stop while others it will just run and run until I force stop it. I am just curious to see how many people see this and see if anything can be done to fix it. Like stated I can kill it with that app but my OCD knows there is still an underlying issue and it's bugging the hell out of me lol. Any help/tips/confirmation that I'm not alone would be fantastic.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Freeze this stuff:







I don't have media issues anymore after freezing this stuff and ditching the camera mods. 















Last 2 days.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ok so ever since updating to the leaked JB builds (any ROM based off of the leak) I have had a really bad wakelock. Media scanner service just runs and runs after a reboot and it's driving me crazy. I have seen a few people in random threads posting about it but no real solution. I've tried freezing things, turned off picasa sync and many other things including using ODIN to flash back to stock then reroot and flash JB again to try and eliminate anything bad. I can't for the life of me figure this out. Unless I stop media in battery usage or use the rescan media root app to disable media scanner it will just run. How many people are seeing this? I check it by rebooting and letting the phone sit for 5-10 minutes and then open better battery stats and check partial wakelocks since boot and it's always at the top and just continues to run. I'm lost at this point.
> 
> It seems that sometimes it will run for only a minute or two and then stop while others it will just run and run until I force stop it. I am just curious to see how many people see this and see if anything can be done to fix it. Like stated I can kill it with that app but my OCD knows there is still an underlying issue and it's bugging the hell out of me lol. Any help/tips/confirmation that I'm not alone would be fantastic.


I was told to try taking out my ext sd card. seems to be working so far but i'll let know for sure after some more time using my phone.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You try formatting internal/external SD cards? Move all files to PC, format, then move files back across? I've heard of corrupted files on the SDs causing this - basically it scans for media (duh







) and gets hung up on a corrupted file or something so just keeps scanning and scanning...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You try formatting internal/external SD cards? Move all files to PC, format, then move files back across? I've heard of corrupted files on the SDs causing this - basically it scans for media (duh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took out my sdcard and used ODIN to go back to stock which wipes the internal SDCard so yeah it's definitely not a corrupt file.

MistaWolfe I froze that stuff and more in hopes it would help and I'm still struggling over here.


----------



## dvschnk (Jun 7, 2011)

for the media scanner somebody over on xda suggested turning off some autostart processes using rom toolbox. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33729521&highlight=media#post33729521


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

another person reported freazing the downloader app fixed it for them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I tried that and then realized it means you can't download things i.e. play store apps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

```
<br />
#!/system/bin/sh<br />
su<br />
PID=`pidof android.process.media`<br />
kill $PID<br />
```
something like the following stuck into a startup script after the media scanner starts would solve the issue for now at least. You could also use the android scripting layer and make it a shortcut on your home screens.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you tried disabling media scanner app and charging then reinabling it? Not sure if it will come back didn't for me tho.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Have you tried disabling media scanner app and charging then reinabling it? Not sure if it will come back didn't for me tho.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah and it works I was just hoping for a fix instead of a work around.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Yarly coming in.. throwing things out there that's over everybody's head like normal..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Yarly coming in.. throwing things out there that's over everybody's head like normal..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


He's just trying to help...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> He's just trying to help...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


He's only kidding, lol.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> He's only kidding, lol.


Lol. Blaine has been throwing some good ones lately. Got me today or yesterday on another thread. I didn't know if he was one of your haters....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

He wouldn't be a mod if he were


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread ruiners lol.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> He wouldn't be a mod if he were


Did not know he was a mod! Lol. Fail on my part. I use tapa talk 99% of the time, so I can't see titles.

Sorry, Blaine! If I invite you to my scentsy party (yarly, you may also come) would ya forgive me? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Thread ruiners lol.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


Seriously.. You people need to stop going so far off topic.. Hahaha.


----------

